
Usability.gov - Usability guidelines for (government) web designers - faramarz
http://www.usability.gov/index.html
======
justinludwig
Why is a web "usability" site full of pdfs and .doc files?

------
rev087
Or "How to make websites nobody will stand looking at for more then a couple
of seconds."

